# No sound internal speakers

## salahaddin

Hey,

I am using Gentoo Linux (64 bit) on my Dell Studio XPS laptop. (2.6.32-gentoo-r7).

# lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

alsaconf shows the two cards, and I configured using the first card. But no sound from the internal laptop speakers, headphones work fine though.

 Nothing is muted in alsamixer, and the chip is IDT 92HD73C1X5.

 The two headphone bars work for the two headphone jacks respectively. ( There is a PCM and a speaker bar too).

While booting, I get an error,

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "IDT 92HD73C1X5" "HDA:111d7675,10280272,00100103" "0x1028" "0x0272"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

#aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

Subdevices: 1/1

Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

Subdevices: 1/1

Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

# lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_midi_event 5039 0

snd_seq 50156 1 snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device 5109 1 snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi 2395 1

snd_hda_codec_idt 50383 1

snd_hda_intel 19465 2

snd_hda_codec 67585 3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_in tel

snd_hwdep 5374 1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm 67241 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer 17542 2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd 49441 12 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_i ntel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore 936 1 snd

snd_page_alloc 6997 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

I also tried updating alsa to 1.0.23 (although its not available in the portage)

Please help.

----------

## audiodef

If you can post lspci -n and a link to your kernel config (maybe at pastebin or your own host), I'll take a look and see if you have the right drivers.

----------

